# Who is the boss?



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They are cuties!!

Hooch


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Actually I meant to put this in the pictures section, anyway I can move it?


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL! They know what they want, and they definitely want what they know!!! Adorable and smart too!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Always, always happy and smilin'.!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Isnt it amazing how they can hear the cheese packet opening from anywhere in the house and even if they are asleep. They look like they are having alot of fun fighting over the remote.


----------

